# Lady GaGa - Leaving the Blakes Hotel in London 21.04.2009 x14



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

​
*Thx to Niki*


----------



## summer (4 Mai 2009)

Super in weißen leder sie sie klasse aus.


----------



## hreiner (4 Mai 2009)

cooles outfit! Danke für die bilder


----------



## Shmi (4 Mai 2009)

Bohr Lady Gaga ist so ga ga...

Die hat mal nen Stil.. im ernst.. die geht immer so oder ähnlich rum.. hat was..

Respekt..!


----------



## bandol (11 Mai 2009)

hat keiner ein Foto mit String-abdruck von hinten ?


----------



## vaetherchen (28 Juni 2009)

Such doch selber! und bedank dich wenigstens mal für die geilen Bilder!


----------



## Triplex357 (11 Jan. 2010)

danke tolle pics


----------



## loof2 (12 Jan. 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2010)

sie trägt ne geile Hose


----------



## cuminegia (10 Juli 2012)

super


----------

